# a/v problem



## swflash (Aug 26, 2010)

My problem is that my a/v guy installed all the wiring for our sattelite and tv .It is on direct tvand we have a mitsubishi hd tv.It has hdmi cable going from sat receiver to baluns and then to cat 5 run about 85 feet through attic space to baluns then to hdmi cable to tv. My problem is when i turn on light fixtures and ceiling fans through out the house it blanks out the signal to tv ,shuts picture down for a few seconds .Does not happen every time but is stll aproblem that i need to find cure for.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

he probably ran unshielded cat5 lines.


----------

